# need help to get my car in "ready mode" for smog



## mayamiyazono (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a maxima se 2000 my on board computer said i needed to change the catalytic converter to pass smog, I did that. Now the diagnostic code reader dosent say a code but it will not go to green/pass it stays yellow. No code just yellow. I have put 400 miles on the car, and just got a ticket for expired registration. HELP


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Drive it a couple times about 20 miles on the interstate so you can keep the idle an d speed constant. For me it usually takes 2 times and it sets, the one that is the hardest to set is o2.


----------



## 99 maximo (Jan 21, 2014)

I was told that it will not "READY" if you drive over 60 MPH. I drove around town for about 40 miles before mine would "READY". Also try resetting the PCM. Make sure you are turning it the right way.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

That is not true, you have to keep it at a steady speed to get the evap system to set


----------

